# Who's had success with natural testosterone boosters?



## Workout4Life (Dec 28, 2013)

Wondering if anyone here has had any success with taking a natural testosterone booster? I know a lot of people say they are worthless and don't waste your money, then others say they do work if you use a good one and be consistent with them. This top t booster list has some popular ones, but I'd rather get your guys opinion if you've tried one and had good results.


----------



## Dr.G (Dec 28, 2013)

i am 52 and never tested my testosterone. i think people are getting obsessed with their test level for no reason. as long as you have no symptoms you should not worry about it. as i said before at my age i never tested and you can say that my test level is low due to my age as much as you want but the truth is that i have the ability to build muscle now as much as when i was 25...go figure....
  just eat healthy, workout smart.... supplements are a waste!


----------



## Kenny Croxdale (Dec 29, 2013)

Dr.G said:


> i am 52...i have the ability to build muscle now as much as when i was 25



*52...*

52 is the NEW 25!

Thanks for the clarity on that.

Kenny Croxdale


----------



## flood (Dec 29, 2013)

I used 25mg zinc eod.
Chewed ginseng root or made tea with it.
Ate more beef.

My serum test went up quite a bit. Free test not so much. Nettle is supposed to reduce E2. Never did a supp like in your link.

I go to a TRT Dr now ...and life is much better.


----------



## BoatsN'Hoes (Dec 30, 2013)

I tried tribulus terrestris for a month and I saw zero results. It's a common weed found in Europe and is said to raise T-levels, but it would only works for older people. Don't waste your money, the only thing that will raise your testosterone levels is actual testosterone.


----------



## packers6211 (Dec 30, 2013)

Honesty for me being on trt before it I tried a few otc. Nothing comes close to the real deal, but a few ph's. They're are so many test boosters it's insane. The only otc one I had any major difference was MSTEN a prohorome in which I came off my trt test during it and felt good. I only recommend that after your training, diet, and nutrition are in check and after you done home work on any ph's cycle, but again nothing beats the real deal. Orbit Nutrition - Buy IronMagLabs M-STEN Rx Cheap!


----------



## Workout4Life (Dec 31, 2013)

Curious, how much does something like going to a TRT doctor cost? And is it an on-going thing or is it a one time shot? Thanks.



flood said:


> I used 25mg zinc eod.
> Chewed ginseng root or made tea with it.
> Ate more beef.
> 
> ...


----------



## bossman523 (Aug 31, 2014)

save your money and eat pumpkin seeds


----------



## raysd21 (Aug 31, 2014)

I tried T-bomb from MHP before getting into gear.  Into the second month I noticed more of a positive mood in general.  Energy was up.  As far as strength or muscle gains.  I would say negative.  Anyone older not ready for gear might benefit from a good one.  But don't expect much more than this.


----------



## Mistakang (Aug 31, 2014)

i must admit...in the past i have Animal Stak... that shit really works... i seen mild results... and tribx90 works ok

dont waste your money on that...get the real deal


----------



## exerciseordie (Aug 31, 2014)

Now days you can buy other products that contain test boosters soooooo just buy a preworkout (that most people will buy anyways) with a test booster in it.


----------



## The-Doctor (Aug 31, 2014)

Wow this is a old thread with a huge bump...lol jk

3g of DAA/day works freaking wonders. Couple of years ago I was using it with an AI and my test level were at 1200 lol. My coach asked me what I was on and he couldn't believe it when I told him it was just DAA and AI.


----------



## Tbjeff (Aug 31, 2014)

Save your money. Do you know how much the supplement industry takes in every year? Look it up. Omfg zma will give you gainzzzz!


----------



## R1balla (Sep 1, 2014)

DAA is your best option to be honest. Stacking DAA with something like Erase Pro or Formabolic is great.

Building natural stacks is $, but the right stack can yield decent results. For example: 

DAA + Formabolic + ArA + Anabeta

Better have a joint support + fish oil on hand for this stack though. Can dry out joints. 

Hope this helps.


----------



## Cheves08 (Sep 2, 2014)

I work for a very large national supplement company and have the oppertunity to try the "latest and greatest" test boosters all the time. Some of them I feel nothing from, some of them I def feel an increase in libido and aggresion but that is all and hardly a measure of ones test levels. Of all of the supplements on the market, DAA would be the only test boosting ingrident that I will spend my money on. Now I am in my mid 20's so there could be more to gain from an older gentlman but from my own results and many others that I am in contact with, they are simply a waist of money if looking for anabolic muscle building effects. However if libido is the goal


----------



## perarded123 (Sep 3, 2014)

Daa is very short for the boost but I have had success with velvet bean supps and ai's such arimistane, one of my favorite test boosters is alphamax http://www.orbitnutrition.com/cart/performax-labs-alphamax-120-caps.html


----------



## R4J (Sep 4, 2014)

http://www.orbitnutrition.com/cart/ai-sports-daa-300-grams-powder.html
Daa from a solid company. I also highly recommend cel pct assist or black lion research viron.


----------

